
Universe measured to 1% accuracy - ghosh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25663810
======
fla
I really hope they mean 99% accuracy.

~~~
astrodust
They mean +/\- 1% in terms of error.

That's really accurate considering we're talking about _the universe_.

~~~
kristopolous
wouldn't "discrepancy" be a more suitable term?

It's a question, I really don't know.

